# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Paint or tile first in bathroom?

## Rossluck

SWMBO wants to know whether to tile or paint the bathroom first? I thought it was a silly question. But then, I don't have the answer.  :Redface:   :Redface:   :Redface:   :Redface:

----------


## Metung

Neither do I but I would hazard a guess that if you are painting the top half and tiling the bottom half then I would be inclined to do the painting first - you don't have to worry about getting paint on the tiles.

----------


## Kaiser Soze

....what about grout on the paint?

----------


## frog's wife

wet grout will wipe off a cured painted surface. Wet paint wont wipe off grout. It's not the paint on tiles that's any issue. Just the grout. You get a much cleaner finish if you paint first. 
Paint first. Paint to just under where the tiles go so the adhesive doesnt have to overlap too much paint.  
wife of frog

----------


## mic-d

Yes, paint first, but just don't paint where the tiles are going. 
Cheers
Michael

----------

